# haunted hollywood ideas



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i get to decorate my dads work in a week and the theme has to be haunted hollywood and i was hoping some of you will have some ideas


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I gave you my ideas in chat but will post them here just incase others may want to do it.

A few halloween colored set lights on stands
Clickers with halloween themed movie info on them 
Movie reels with halloween colored crepe streamers
a monsters doing a movie scene for a center scene (which you got from me mentioning the other stuff)


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Put up classic Halloween movie posters like Dracula, Frankenstein etc.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe a construction paper mural depecting a Hollywood sign, maybe changed to somethign like "Hauntywood" 
little creepy houses and graveyards with ghosts on it


----------

